# Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.



## SaKuL (7. August 2011)

*Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*

Hallo Forum,

ich nutze seit gut fünf Jahren meinen HP f2105. Er wurde schätzungsweise jeden Tag für mehrere Stunden genutzt und manchmal auch mehr als eine Woche am Stück ohne ausgeschalten zu werden. Ich habe nie vorher Probleme mitbekommen, z.B. war er nie heiß oder Ähnliches. Warme Luft stieg immer oben heraus, diese kam mir jedoch nie wärmer als an anderen Tagen vor.
Nun zum problem:
Seit gestern Nachmittag habe ich das im Titel genannte Ereignis/Problem beim Einschalten.
Nochmal etwas genauer:
Bei ausgeschaltetem Rechner befindet sich der Bildschirm im Ruhemodus (Powerknopf leuchtet gelb). Starte ich nun den Rechner leuchtet der Knopf blau auf (wie es im eingeschalteten Modus auch sein soll) und dann kann ich für ca. eine Sekunde den Boot-Screen sehen und der Bildschirm wird wieder schwarz, jedoch bleibt der Powerknopf blau leuchtend. Wenn ich den Monitor ausschalte und wieder neu einschalte, denn läuft alles wieder genauso ab, eine Sekunde Bild und dann schwarz.
Ich habe den Rechner mehrmals neu gestartet und kann mir sicher sein, dass es nicht nur eine Laune ist. Desweiteren habe ich den Monitor auch via VGA-Kabel an der selben Grafikkarte angeschlossen, gleiches Problem. Um die Grafikkarte als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen habe ich den Monitor via VGA an einem Notebook angeschlossen, gleiches Problem.

Es deutet alles auf einen Defekt hin, ganz klar. Jedoch macht es mich unruhig, dass der Monitor ja noch funktioniert. Keine Pixelfehler, so weit ich das auf dem Eine-Sekunde-Bild sehen kann. Kann es sich hier um einen gewollten Defekt seitens HP nach x Jahren handeln oder kennt jemand hier so einen Fall bereits in anderen Zusammenhängen außer dem Betriebsalter, was ich hier stark in Betracht ziehen würde, auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie lange ein Monitor halten sollte.


Ich fände es sehr interessant, wenn hier mal kurz über das Problem diskutiert werden könnte

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*

Mhm, könnte gut eine defekte Lötstelle auf der Platine sein. Da du Grafikkarte und Kabel bereits getestet hast, musst du dich wohl zwangsläufig auf die Suche nach einem neuen Monitor machen. 



> Kann es sich hier um einen gewollten Defekt seitens HP nach x Jahren handeln


Denk ich nicht. Auch Monitore altern nun mal. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Verarbeitung an.


----------



## SaKuL (8. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich weiß halt nicht, was lange für einen Monitor ist oder was kurz ist. 
Nunja, dann gibts wohl zum Geburtstag nen neuen Monitor


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2011)

Das ist ein. Ganz klarer defekt, den du nicht so einfach beheben kannst. Aber 5 Jahre ist jetzt nicht so lang, aber so ein Monitor kann immer mal kaputt gehen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*



> Ich weiß halt nicht, was lange für einen Monitor ist oder was kurz ist.


Das ist immer von mehreren Faktoren abhängig. Zum einen von den verarbeiteten Teilen. Dann noch von der Nutzungsdauer und den Temperaturen. Kann auch mal sein, das man ein Montagsmodell erwischt. 



> Nunja, dann gibts wohl zum Geburtstag nen neuen Monitor


Hast schon spezielle Anforderungen/Wünsche im Kopf? Z.b. Welche Auflösung etc....


----------



## SaKuL (8. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*

IPS sollte es sein und preislich sollten es nicht mehr als 600€ sein.
Entweder 3 23er/24er oder ein 27er der dann aber auch 2560x1440 Pixel haben sollte.
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt Eyefinity nutzen, es geht mir vorrangig um Platz bei Office-Arbeiten. 
Wichtig ist mir, das der Monitor sehr schlicht gestaltet ist. Das heißt genauer: keinen Glasfuß (wie oft bei Samsung), keinen Klavierlackrahmen, generell alles matt und möglichst grau/schwarz.
Modelle die mir sehr zusagen (optisch als auch auf Grund der technischen Daten): DELL U2311H (hier fehlt mir der HDMI-Eingang)
                                                                                                              DELL U2711 (nec plus ultra zu diesem Preis?!)   

Als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine HD6950 mit 2Gb und die wird auch noch eine Weile drin bleiben (bzw. ich hoffe, dass sie mich noch 1 bis 2 Jahre unterstützt).
Wichtig ist vielleicht, dass ich nie die Möglichkeit haben werde 2 Grafikkarten zu nutzen, da ich "Only-ITX-User" bin. 

Ich glaub soviel Spiel ist da nichtmehr, aber vielleicht hast du ja noch einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*



> IPS sollte es sein und preislich sollten es nicht mehr als 600€ sein.
> Entweder 3 23er/24er oder ein 27er der dann aber auch 2560x1440 Pixel haben sollte.


 
Damit lässt sich doch was anfangen! 

S-IPS-Panel:
HP LP2475w, 24" (KD911A4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

IPS-Panel:
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/583039

PVA-Panel:
Eizo Foris FS2331-BK, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eizo FlexScan EV2333WH-BK schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SaKuL (9. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*

Der Eizo Foris macht nen guten Eindruck, denn auch der Preis ist aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung, leider fehlt mir hier Displayport, falls ich später doch mal auf 3 Bildschirme aufstocke...
Was sind den PVA-Panels? Das sagt mir nun garnichts. 
Der HP ist auch interessant, aber leider kostet der 455€ und ist mir irgendwie dafür zu klein

Ich stehe jetzt vor der Überlegung: 1 mal Dell U2711 oder
                                                2 mal Eizo Foris oder
                                                3 mal Dell U2311H


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*



> Was sind den PVA-Panels? Das sagt mir nun garnichts.


Hier ist eine sehr ausführliche Erklärung. 
Durchblick im Panel-Dickicht (IV, S-PVA, die Königsklasse) - Special - Eizo Widescreen Special - ChannelPartner



> Ich stehe jetzt vor der Überlegung: 1 mal Dell U2711 oder
> 2 mal Eizo Foris oder
> 3 mal Dell U2311H


 
Schwierig, schwierig... Ich glaube ich würde 3x den Dell nehmen.


----------



## SaKuL (9. August 2011)

*AW: Monitor bringt für ca. eine Sekunde richtiges Bild und dann nur schwarzes Bild.*

3 Monitore sind halt schon was cooles.
Und ich könnte mir auch erstmal nur einen oder zwei kaufen und dann noch irgendwann den letzten
Schade, dass der U2311H keinen HDMI-Anschluss hat. Gibt es Kabel, dass ich ne XBox 360 oder PS3 an nen DVI-Anschluss anschließen kann?
Also der U2311H steht weit vorn.

EDIT:
Gerade im Luxx gesichtet: ASUS PA239Q


----------

